# Emitter change question



## greenjeans (Jul 7, 2020)

New here and to yard irrigation so the question may sound silly.
I have 1 GPH emitter inserted in 1/2" feeder line and 1/4" tubing from it to the plant. Can I pull the emitter from the 1/2" tubing and insert a .5 GPH emitter into the existing hole without damaging the tube or causing a leak?
Also, is there a fitting that can just go onto the existing 1/4" tubing end to further adjust or shut-off completely with the existing 1 GPH emitter?
Thanks in advance :thumbup:


----------



## greenjeans (Jul 7, 2020)

Sorry, Thought it was a simple question.. Maybe it was a 'simple' question, eh? :?


----------



## pdefeo (Sep 10, 2019)

Yes. That's how they work. Just replace the 1 gal with the 0.5. you shouldn't have any leaks and if you do it would be so small and drop the water right in the same spot anyway.


----------



## greenjeans (Jul 7, 2020)

Thanks pdefeo; My emitters are in the 1/2" feed line and the 1/4" tube is always a distance from the target plant- thus my concern for jerking the emitter out, possibly ratting the puncture hole and creating a leak when the second one is reinserted.
GoofPlugs are on order but would rather change the GPH emitter where it is instead of plugging and making another hole in the 1/2" line.


----------



## BadDogPSD (Jul 9, 2020)

They make removal tools for the barbed fittings. I actually use a tool made for automotive fasteners that works well.


----------

